# Strain to raise blood pressure???



## chupacabra4real (Sep 8, 2010)

Is there any strains that help raise blood pressure?I know that most marijuana strains help lowering it ,but that ;s not what I need.I was wondering if there are strains that raise blood pressure a bit ,or at least that don't lower it so much< no matter the smell ,height ,or how long it takes to finish......should I look into African Sativas maybe??


----------



## kennyjoyy (Sep 25, 2010)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]In our body, For the blood to reach all parts of the body, it has certain pressure. This pressure is created because of contraction of heart. Sometimes for various reasons these blood pressure increases, for example fearful situation, anger, anxiety, excessive thinking, mental tensions or even for physical exertion. [/FONT]


----------



## chupacabra4real (Oct 21, 2010)

kennyjoyy said:


> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]In our body, For the blood to reach all parts of the body, it has certain pressure. This pressure is created because of contraction of heart. Sometimes for various reasons these blood pressure increases, for example fearful situation, anger, anxiety, excessive thinking, mental tensions or even for physical exertion. [/FONT]


From all that ,I choose excessive thinking


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Oct 24, 2010)

im not sure...i have never heard of this.... are u med or just want to find out.... i think a sativa would get you more hyper thus raising blood pressure a indica will lay you out....soooo..?? idk really lol good luck buddy


----------

